# Low heat powered Nitinol engines



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, I searched the alternative energy section and didn't see anyone mention these.. So... I guess I'll have to start the thread. If you've never heard about nitinol engines, then check out these video's. All you need is a few pulleys, an alligator clip, some pop-sicle sticks, nitinol wire, hot water and you've got yourself an engine. Check it out. I'll attach the associated DTIC in .pdf format if any of you are interested.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..sounds like this might give cold fusion a little over due competition. If @Slippy can find his slide rule bet he could double check the math on this deal and perhaps report back with a preliminary feasibility study. Thanks.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Thought I'd post it, seeing as how no one else has brought it up. Any in house experiments with this technology is well worth the support and backing of members.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep. Anybody should want to donate to experiment on something like that. Good point. Where would a person send the funds? Thanks.


----------

